# Mobiles phones for TiVo Remote Mobile Scheduling



## ozdoc (Feb 20, 2009)

With TiVo Genie and TiVo remote mobile scheduling being pre-released, I'm considering a new mobile. I've got an eye on the upcoming Nokia E72. 
Is anyone using a current E71 / E 63 with the remote mobile scheduling, and if so, does it work well? Any other phones worth considering or good experiences with remote scheduling on your mobile?


----------



## Pepito (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry can't help with your question about the Nokias but I hope iPhone is supported


----------



## steelpaw (May 27, 2009)

ozdoc said:


> With TiVo Genie and TiVo remote mobile scheduling being pre-released, I'm considering a new mobile. I've got an eye on the upcoming Nokia E72.
> Is anyone using a current E71 / E 63 with the remote mobile scheduling, and if so, does it work well? Any other phones worth considering or good experiences with remote scheduling on your mobile?


I've got an E63. I've only used it once for remote mobile scheduling, but it did work well. There was a problem with the 'Search' function not working, but I think this is/was an issue with the service in general, not that phone in particular (I saw someone else post about it on one of the forums).


----------



## ozdoc (Feb 20, 2009)

steelpaw said:


> I've got an E63. I've only used it once for remote mobile scheduling, but it did work well.


Thanks steelpaw. Good to know.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

You might just want to confirm replies to your question are specifically about the experience people had with the current beta version of Australian TiVo Genie Mobile website and not the US equivalent which is different.

Peter.


----------



## chrism238 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pepito said:


> Sorry can't help with your question about the Nokias but I hope iPhone is supported


I've tried this on my iPhone - using Safari I can see the _m.mytivo.com.au/auth/login_ login page, it asks for my acct/password information, but then only displays a blank white browser screen. Even with an invalid acct/password I still get the same blank screen.

Anyone having more success?


----------



## ozdoc (Feb 20, 2009)

chrism238 said:


> Anyone having more success?


Yes, have finally got the E72, and the mobile Genie site works well, although not on as nice a screen size as the iPhone.


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

How do Nokia's newer phones stack up against iPhone and Android based offerings anyway? I was turned off Nokia handsets after I owned a Nokia 6600 (original one). I recently upgraded to an iPhone, and am very happy with how it handles the TiVo Genie, and also with the DVR Remote app, how it works with my two TiVo units.


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

btw ozdoc, it is good to see you here also. ;-)


----------



## ozdoc (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm around the traps.  

RE: iPhone. 
I just wanted a solid business phone for email / messaging / phone calls / WiFi and the E72 seemed to suit, and it fits into my pocket a little better than the iPhone. Plus 3 out of 5 work colleagues who had a iPhone had cracked screens after 12 months, which was a little disturbing. But no doubt they are the Bees knees of fun phones, especially for TiVo users. Not sure about android. I was considering the HTC Hero but elected for a non-touch phone in the end. In the end, I will only probably use it once a week or so for TiVo Genie scheduling, so I'm not too fussed about the smaller screen real estate on the E72.


----------

